# flathunter said it best "i lost a big flathead today"



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

yep, you read it correctly. went out and did some fishing with good ol' mellonhead and T-MAN. i had a really nice run, set the hook, and the fish felt VERY nice. right before it was in visions range, BOOM. the fish got off the hook. at least we know this spot holds then now. i'm very excited to fish this some more with mellon.


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

I gotta 30.5 last nite, on a really small gill............fish was a beast..OK I netted it for my best Buddys 8 yr old daughter....  .....Really nice fish tho.. As soon as I figure out how to downsize my Digipix Ill post it.....site wont let me post it "file too large " Oh well............. still a Fattie Flattie

T


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

thats hard to take I know..Probably a 50-lber!


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

come on jack...mellon already made me sad enough..


"man, i would bet money on that, it was a flathead"
"gosh, that thing was probably pretty nice"
"i had the net ready for ya buddy"
"that sucks you missed that fish, i bet it was nice"


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

thresher If you download the pic to your photo gallery on this site you can post any size pic.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Mellon dont know squat  If I was guiding you that fish would have been landed....I take it Bryan got :S


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah, just upload it into the gallery. Hit that Photo Gallery button above all these posts, then hit Submit new photos on the drop down menu.
It's all explained here if you can't do it. How to upload a picture (click) !


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

jack, that would be correct.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I played guise tonight, shoot I had one rod out for 2 hours w/ out bait  We left right at prime time, around 10PM.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

> I played guise tonight,


THERES THE PROBLEM RIGHT THERE!!!!!! You need to guide these young lads, not guise them!!!!!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Man I suck at typing. You should see my emails & reports @ work, all I can say is THANK GOD for SPELLCHECKER!!!!!!!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

why did you leave at 10pm??????


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

T-Man had to be back in, but at least we ended up getting out for a while. I've given up on my local creek for bait. Jack, the bait we caught tonight made the small ones from last week look like giants. I think someone has been catching all the rockbass & bluegills & keeping them, found all kinds of left over fishing items there. As we were leaving we watched what had to be Ohio's largest freakin snake swim across the GMR & come to shore about 20 yards from us. I had thoughts of shooting it, but of corse I would have missed, not to mention we were on Miami Valley Concervency Disctrict land. Man I hate snakes, I'm never going back to that spot now!!!! (Well maybe thats stretching it)


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Bryan you must throw the net and catch some shad!


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

yes bryan, learn how to use the force..... 

throw the net...


catch the shad..






are we still planing on getting out tonight bryan? did you get my PM?


if so....... LEARN HOW TO REPLY


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Bryan if you take these young catters out tonight, please show them all the skills I have taught you..and stay after dark!


----------



## T-Man (Sep 9, 2004)

Really sorry about not being able to stay out very long last night guys. But good news, good news, my parents said i can stay out pretty late tonight. So mellon, if your able to go...LETS HIT IT!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Caught 40 Shad Today In One Throw Of The Net!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Good job Jack. Didnt get any State Record Bass did ya?


----------

